# Home remedy for an ear infection?



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't get Harley into the vets until tomorrow at 4:30. I'm pretty sure he has an ear infection. Can I give him an asprin for pain or? Don't usually medicate without vets input but he looks so uncomfortable. (even if he did seem to grin for the picture) Poor guy.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

You can give him buffered aspirin to help him be more comfortable. The dosage is usually 5 mg per lb every 12 hours. *disclaimer, I'm not a vet*

Does he get ear infections often? If so, I would start using something like the blue power ear treatment regularly. I use it just as an ear cleaner, and have used it for yeasty ear infections when caught early (and then avoided needing otomax) http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Blue Power Ear Treatment.pdf


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

aww poor guy, they will most likely end up giving you an antibiotic. 

Got any ear cleaner at home? Maybe even just cleaning his ear out will make him more comfortable


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! I tried to clean it out but it really doesn't seem bad. He had an ear infection when he was about 5 months old that took forever to get rid of but, nothing since then. 
Will look for the blue power ear treatment, I've never heard of it. Sounds like a good thing to have on hand. 

He looks lopsided, I keep waiting for him to start walking in circles.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

You have to make the blue power ear treatment, the link I gave will give you directions. Its really great stuff!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It depends on what kind of infection he has. Yeast infections are really common. This is the kind Kenya gets, usually as a result of taking antibiotics for something else (which kill the bacteria that keep yeast under control, resulting in an ear infection.

The stuff I get from my vet is really cheap, cheaper than it would be for me to make home remedies. It is this ointment that I drop in once a day. Then I use pre-moistened ear wipes to swap out any of the gunk that is visible (I don't push it into the ear). I massage the ears so it works the ointment deeper into the ear canals. The dogs love this. Then when they shake their head, it helps loosen up the gunk.

I would not clean out the ears until you have something in them that is taking care of the problem. If you try to swab them out, or are flooding them with liquid that's not killing the yeast (or mites, or whatever it is), you risk pushing or flooding the problem deeper into the ear canal.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Blue%20Power%20Ear%20Treatment.pdf

BLUE POWER EAR TREATMENT

You're feeding me what?: Blue Power Ear Treatment - It Works!

Epiphany Mastiffs ~ Blue Power Ear Treatment for dogs!

Blue Power Ear Treatment Bichon Frise

SHOW DOG MAGAZINE= Holistic Helpful Hints/Remedies for fleas, diet information, and all kinds of schtuff


----------

